# Stammen sie aus X, ist nicht auszuschließen, dass X.



## Tömk

Hallo!

Was bedeutet das hier auf blau auf Spanisch?

Stammen sie aus zweifelhaften Quellen, ist nicht auszuschließen, dass sie voller Malware oder Viren sind.
Kontext: Apps.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## elroy

Si provienen de fuentes cuestionables, no se puede descartar la posibilidad de que estén llenas de malware o de virus.


----------



## Tömk

elroy said:


> Si provienen de fuentes cuestionables, no se puede descartar la posibilidad de que estén llenas de malware o de virus.


Danke schön elroy!


----------



## gvergara

Tömk said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Was bedeutet das hier auf blau auf Spanisch?
> 
> Stammen sie aus zweifelhaften Quellen, ist nicht auszuschließen, dass sie voller Malware oder Viren sind.
> Kontext: Apps.
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Fehlt da kein _es?
Stammen sie aus zweifelhaften Quellen, ist *es* nicht auszuschließen, dass sie voller Malware oder Viren sind._


----------



## elroy

Nein, der Satz ist ohne "es" richtig. Der _dass_-Satz ist das Subjekt.


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> Nein, der Satz ist ohne "es" richtig. Der _dass_-Satz ist das Subjekt.


Könntest du das für uns (mich) vielleicht erklären, elroy? Soweit ich weiß, fällt das es-Korrelat nur weg, wenn der dass-Satz das Subjekt ist und zugleich wenn dieser Satz vor dem Verb steht. Ganz im Gegenteil, wenn der dass-Satz nachgestellt ist, sollte das es-Korrelat doch vorkommen. Z.B.
_
Dass du wieder gesund bist, freut mich sehr. _(Dass-Satz vorgestellt; es-Korrelat fällt weg)
_*Es* freut mich sehr, dass du wieder gesund bist. _(Dass-Satz nachgestellt; es-Korrelat soll(te) vorkommen)

Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## elroy

gvergara said:


> _*Es* freut mich sehr, dass du wieder gesund bist. _


 In diesem Fall ist das "es" tatsächlich obligatorisch (außer in der Umgangssprache). 

Ich habe leider keine elegante Erklärung parat, warum das "es" in Deinem Satz obligatorisch ist und im anderen nicht.


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Gonzalo,

da ich Muttersprachler bin, habe ich keine grammatikalische Erklärung parat. Die eigene Sprache "saugt" man ja sozusagen "mit der Muttermilch" auf. 
Ich versuche es aber trotzdem.

Wenn der erste Teil des Satzes fehlt, wird der Satz falsch:
_Ist nicht auszuschließen, dass sie voller Malware oder Viren sind._
Das geht nicht, dann muss das "_es_" dastehen:
_Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass sie voller Malware oder Viren sind._

Dieser Satz hingegen klingt für mich ganz natürlich:
_Stammen sie aus zweifelhaften Quellen, ist nicht auszuschließen, dass sie voller Malware oder Viren sind._

Man könnte ihn auch so umformulieren:
_Stammen sie aus zweifelhaften Quellen, *dann* ist nicht auszuschließen, dass sie voller Malware oder Viren sind._
Das "*dann*" kann man weglassen, der Satz bleibt aber trotzdem richtig.

Viele Grüße.


----------

